# My Roman Snail hasn't burrowed recently? (Snail Question)



## IanHulett (Feb 19, 2013)

I got my pet Roman Snail out of a 1 gallon tank and into a 2.5 and I built a cave for him made with an old fish cave and eco earth and I haven't seen him burrow into any of the substrate anymore. He prefers the cave. Is this normal in snails of the Helix genus? I suppose if you have a Helix Aspersa Garden Snail, the answer will work.


----------



## aditya (Dec 3, 2013)

i have it works..................


----------

